# Scientists will give two hours warning before six-ton satellite falls



## Sasqui (Sep 23, 2011)

Two hours?  Twenty Minutes?  Better be standing by the TV or RSS feed!  I'm getting out my baseball glove  

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/scientists-t-much-warning-six-ton-satellite-falls-150433226.html

"... NASA says a giant, defunct satellite making its way toward earth will hit late Friday or early Saturday morning. The only problem is, they don't know exactly where yet.

According to the Telegraph's Andy Bloxham, the 6.5-ton, 35-foot Upper Atmosphere Research Satellite is traveling at a pace of five miles per second. In fact, *because the space junk is hurtling so rapidly, scientists will most likely be able to give people in harm's way only a 20-minute warning*, the Telegraph says.

But NASA spokesman Stephen Cole disputed that figure to The Lookout, saying that *NASA will be able to tell people two hours in advance approximately where the debris will fall*. ..."

Edit!  Update from Black Panther:



Black Panther said:


> 2:04 pm E.T. update
> 
> may now plummet down somewhere over the United States tonight or early Saturday, despite forecasts that it would miss North America entirely, NASA officials now say.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats last week news. I betcha 100% chance it lands in the big blue sea...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 23, 2011)

If I die I want don to take my computer and make it beautiful, and he will love it like it's his own. It's my dying with he has to agree.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats last week news. I betcha 100% chance it lands in the big blue sea...



Yes, definitely last week's news, but, it is expected to re-enter TODAY, or perhaps i nteh morning tomorrow. They've also updated trajectpry info since the past update(new info out as of 10:30am or so).


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 23, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats last week news. I betcha 100% chance it lands in the big blue sea...



Last weeks news unless it falls on your house sometime today.  (Which is Saturday where I am).


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 23, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats last week news. I betcha 100% chance it lands in the big blue sea...





cadaveca said:


> Yes, definitely last week's news, but, it is expected to re-enter TODAY, or perhaps i nteh morning tomorrow. They've also updated trajectpry info since the past update(new info out as of 10:30am or so).





HossHuge said:


> Last weeks news unless it falls on your house sometime today.  (Which is Saturday where I am).



Hadn't seen the 2 hour warning part before, but yep, it was posted last week.  ...sorry for the chaff.


----------



## hat (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll get my guitar.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 23, 2011)

So it still hasn't fallen yet? It's nearly Saturday where I am...

I wonder - would it have been possible to aim some kind of missile at it before it's too late, and disintegrate it?


----------



## hat (Sep 23, 2011)

It's only 35 feet, I don't see how the good ol atmosphere can't take care of it for us... but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

Saturday 
NASA: Ok let's see. Aha here it is. Ok guys it's gonna fall on *make calculations for the last time* ... it's gonna fall on us!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2011)

Info:



> A map produced by the Center for Orbital and Debris Studies shows that the satellite will likely re-enter the atmosphere while it is over Africa, just north of the equator, and the debris could land over Africa, Australia, or Western North America. The centre, run by Aerospace Corp., performs research and development funded by the U.S. Government.





Black Panther said:


> So it still hasn't fallen yet? It's nearly Saturday where I am...
> 
> I wonder - would it have been possible to aim some kind of missile at it before it's too late, and disintegrate it?



As far as I understand it, the debris path is 700 square KM's, and hitting it with a rocket or some such thing would only make the debris spread father.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> that the satellite will likely re-enter the atmosphere while it is over africa, just north of the equator





Africa?

North of the Equator??

Nooooo!!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2011)

I am dissppointed. Seems as if Africans get to have all the fun.  Anyways, I hope this is captured on video. It is possible that the largest piece could be the size of a bus. In my opinion there is nothing cooler then stuff falling from the sky.


----------



## JATownes (Sep 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> In my opinion there is nothing cooler then stuff falling from the sky.



I agree!  Did you hear about the camera lens last week?  Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 23, 2011)

2:04 pm E.T. update



> may now plummet down somewhere over the United States tonight or early Saturday, despite forecasts that it would miss North America entirely, NASA officials now say.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome, hit my house! I could use a new one.


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> 2:04 pm E.T. update



Haha! They have no clue! I really hope this happens somewhat close to me.


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Haha! They have no clue! I really hope this happens somewhat close to me.



That would be awesome indeed. Two fighter jets collided pretty close to where I live when I grew up, it was awesome.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 23, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats last week news. I betcha 100% chance it lands in the big blue sea...


Well, technically its a 71% chance.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2011)

Lulz



> NASA expects about 26 large pieces of the UARS spacecraft to survive re-entry through Earth's atmosphere and reach the planet's surface. The biggest piece should weigh about 300 pounds. The spacecraft is the largest NASA satellite to fall from space uncontrolled since 1979



The best thing is that this is the most exciting thing for me perosnally, regarding space, in a while.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 23, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> 2:04 pm E.T. update
> 
> *may now plummet down somewhere over the United States tonight or early Saturday, despite forecasts that it would miss North America entirely, NASA officials now say. *



LOL... they have no clue!  I'm still getting out my catchers mitt.

The largest reminant after burnup may be 300 pounds, so I'll duck that one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2011)

I sure hopes it lands in my yard. Ill be able to retire. Its better then winning the lottery!


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 23, 2011)

So now what I want is a 2 hour alert...

Is there an Android App for that?  (Half Joking)

Perhaps an RSS feed alert?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> So now what I want is a 2 hour alert...
> 
> Is there an Android App for that?  (Half Joking)
> 
> Perhaps an RSS feed alert?



Yes, there is an app for that.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope it lands at my work, destroys the place yet miraculously doesn't harm anyone.

That would make my year.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 23, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I hope it lands at my work, destroys the place yet miraculously doesn't harm anyone.
> 
> That would make my year.



And you'd end up jobless 

I guess we better flood the insurance offices - I wonder if they'd accept a 24 hour total coverage?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2011)

Get yuor andriod app here, I guess:



http://spacedata.agi.com/MobileApps/about.htm



Not too sure on the validity, or whatever, but since the question was asked...there ya go.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, there is an app for that.



Here's the NASA RSS Feed:  http://www.nasa.gov/rss/uars_update.xml


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Get yuor andriod app here, I guess:
> 
> http://spacedata.agi.com/MobileApps/about.htm
> 
> Not too sure on the validity, or whatever, but since the question was asked...there ya go.



Looks pretty cool in general.

I just updated my RSS reader with that NASA feed only (managing feeds using opml files is a bitch though)... enabled notifications with sound.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 23, 2011)

Good. Keep up posted... LOL!


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 23, 2011)

Video of the satellite. It looks burry but they say it's it.  You must return it to the U.S. Unless your country hasn't sigined this treaty.  So I'm hoping it lands by my house...
[yt]i-vLrBEsPvY[/yt]


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 24, 2011)

From NASA feed:

*



Update #11
Today, September 23, 2011, 29 minutes ago
As of 7 p.m. EDT on Sept. 23, 2011, the orbit of UARS was 90 miles by 95 miles (145 km by 150 km). Re-entry is expected between 11 p.m. Friday, Sept. 23, and 3 a.m., Sept. 24, Eastern Daylight Time (3 a.m. to 7 a.m. GMT). During that time period, the satellite will be passing over Canada, Africa and Australia, as well as vast areas of the Pacific, Atlantic and Indian oceans. The risk to public safety is very remote. 

Click to expand...

*
Didn't SkyLab end up in Austrailia?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2011)

aww sad I wanted to see it.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 24, 2011)

Some idiot just lit up some 5 or more chinese lanterns from the island opposite. 
Gave me the fright of my life.
And made me realize I'm silly


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2011)

THE SKY IS FALLING! ahhh!


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 24, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Some idiot just lit up some 5 or more chinese lanterns from the island opposite.
> Gave me the fright of my life.
> And made me realize I'm silly



Must be the tequila


----------



## Kreij (Sep 24, 2011)

I just heard a loud thump in the back yard ... I'm going to check it out.


... aw crap, it's just another one of those meteors made of platinum that keep hitting here.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 24, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I just heard a loud thump in the back yard ... I'm going to check it out.
> 
> 
> ... aw crap, it's just another one of those meteors made of platinum that keep hitting here.



It's defintely tequila


----------



## Kreij (Sep 24, 2011)

Three years ago my collection of high-end imported tequila was wiped out by one of the meteors.
It could be the beer, I suppose.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 24, 2011)

Geez I gotta check out about this new rum, it tastes delicious with cola but now I'm seeing flying lanterns all over the place !1!eleventy-1!



> 'Twas a cutlass swipe or an ounce of lead
> Or a yawing hole in a battered head
> And the scuppers' glut with a rotting red
> And there they lay, aye, damn my eyes
> ...


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 24, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Three years ago my collection of high-end imported tequila was wiped out by one of the meteors.
> It could be the beer, I suppose.



All of a sudden, I'm hearing Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> Two hours?  Twenty Minutes?  Better be standing by the TV or RSS feed!  I'm getting out my baseball *bat*



fixed.


gotta insert FLCL references whenever i can.


----------



## D007 (Sep 24, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats last week news. I betcha 100% chance it lands in the big blue sea...



Yea, because u work for nasa.. I think I'll take nasas word, tyvm..lol


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2011)

From the RSS feed



> Update #12
> Fri, 23 Sep 2011 10:50:07 PM EDT
> 
> As of 10:30 p.m. EDT on Sept. 23, 2011, the orbit of UARS was 85 miles by 90 miles (135 km by 140 km). Re-entry is expected between 11:45 p.m. Friday, Sept. 23, and 12:45 a.m., Sept. 24, Eastern Daylight Time (3:45 a.m. to 4:45 a.m. GMT). During that time period, the satellite will be passing over Canada and Africa, as well as vast areas of the Pacific, Atlantic and Indian oceans. The risk to public safety is very remote.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2011)

> during the time period of the crash, the satellite will be... uhh... somewhere above planet earth.




^ thats all i seem to be reading


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2011)

True, but if you think about the track they are describing, it's mainly the upper end of N. America, the Atlantic, across Africa, then across the Indian Ocean.  Basically, until you get to australia, the only targets are Eskimos and tankers - well . . . assuming it goes across Africa over the Sahara.

edit:  need to learn to tell time - just realized it's already 12:30 here on the east coast.


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> fixed.
> 
> 
> gotta insert FLCL references whenever i can.



Ah, somebody caught on


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2011)

hat said:


> Ah, somebody caught on



i saw yours after i posted mine, actually.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2011)

update 13



> Update #13
> Sat, 24 Sep 2011 12:55:17 AM EDT
> 
> As of 10:30 p.m. EDT on Sept. 23, 2011, the orbit of UARS was 85 miles by 90 miles (135 km by 140 km). Re-entry was expected between 11:45 p.m. Friday, Sept. 23, and 12:45 a.m., Sept. 24, Eastern Daylight Time (3:45 a.m. to 4:45 a.m. GMT). During that time period, the satellite was passing over Canada and Africa, as well as vast areas of the Pacific, Atlantic and Indian oceans. The risk to public safety was very remote. NASA is working to confirm the re-entry location and time and will provide an update shortly.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2011)

so much for providing "an update shortly."


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/falling-six-ton-satellite-headed-toward-earth-011725135.html

Apparently it fell already, but nobody knows where it is.


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> fixed.
> 
> 
> gotta insert FLCL references whenever i can.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2011)

yes
2 hours would give you enough time to think where you gonna be when it fall




it makes me remember like what i saw in 2012 movie


----------



## Drone (Sep 24, 2011)

You can sell your house in two hours


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> I am dissppointed. Seems as if Africans get to have all the fun.  Anyways, I hope this is captured on video. It is possible that the largest piece could be the size of a bus. In my opinion there is nothing cooler then stuff falling from the sky.



Good think you don't work in aviation.


----------

